
Designing a killer free trial for your SaaS product - v_malin
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/designing-killer-free-trial-your-saas-product-vladislav-malinovskiy/
======
verdverm
I've heard it's better to offer a refund if not satisfied instead of a free
trial. More commitment, better signaling, actual revenue.

